# Transferring medical care from English to Spanish



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hopefully someone here can advise me on this, since many of you come from English-speaking countries... My medical records are in English, and my medical history and current conditions are rather complex. Short of translating everything into Spanish, is there another way to transfer English medical records when moving to Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, but translation isn't as hard as it looks because a lot of medical terms are similar in both languages.

You might find your doctor here wants to start from scratch anyway. In general they don't ask for your old medical records.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> No, but translation isn't as hard as it looks because a lot of medical terms are similar in both languages.
> 
> You might find your doctor here wants to start from scratch anyway. In general they don't ask for your old medical records.


Hi Alcalaina. Thanks for your reply. Some of my diagnoses are firm, so starting from scratch isn't an option. For example, I wouldn't like to start from scratch without my antibiotic allergy considered a reality. Yikes.

So true, that medical language is Latin based and since both English and Spanish are also based on Latin, this will help. Being fluent in English medical terminology myself, this will help.

Perhaps a summary from my doctors in English would be best, which I could have translated? 

Does anyone know a person or company who can do medical translation from English to Spanish?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Alcalaina. Thanks for your reply. Some of my diagnoses are firm, so starting from scratch isn't an option. For example, I wouldn't like to start from scratch without my antibiotic allergy considered a reality. Yikes.
> 
> So true, that medical language is Latin based and since both English and Spanish are also based on Latin, this will help. Being fluent in English medical terminology myself, this will help.
> 
> ...


even though the diagnoses are firm, the doctors here will more than likely want to do their own tests - & treatment is often different too

obviously something like an antibiotic allergy tends to be believed!!

I was never asked for my old medical records here - I just gave the GP the important info from my medical history

I was recently sent for new tests because a long-standing (18 year) ailment was getting rapidly worse & I could barely walk at all without sticks - the new consultant started a new regime of treatment & I no longer need the sticks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> even though the diagnoses are firm, the doctors here will more than likely want to do their own tests - & treatment is often different too
> 
> obviously something like an antibiotic allergy tends to be believed!!
> 
> ...


Hi Xabiachica. Yes, the antibiotic allergy. I also have Graves' disease, for which I had radioactive iodine last year to fry my thyroid. This means I need daily thyroid supplements. I also have to have my eyes monitored for Graves' ophthalmopathy, since this is still an issue even though I've had my thyroid treated. So these are fixed diagnoses.

Sounds pretty serious about your long-term condition. "Sticks?" As in crutches? That's cute. I never heard that. I'm happy to hear you have been able to get to the bottom of that. 

I also have a problem with long-term symptoms that are neurological and muscular - for 20+ years. I'm still working with my healthcare team to pull together the diagnoses and treatment. There are problems with my spine degenerating with arthrosis, ankylosis, squished discs, foraminal narrowing and scoliosis. I do physical rehab through massage, chiropractor and physio, which is really helpful. You're right, that they may start from scratch, but maybe you may appreciate a transfer of this information would be useful in continuing care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Xabiachica. Yes, the antibiotic allergy. I also have Graves' disease, for which I had radioactive iodine last year to fry my thyroid. This means I need daily thyroid supplements. I also have to have my eyes monitored, since this is still an issue even though I've had my thyroid treated. So these are fixed diagnoses.
> 
> Sounds pretty serious about your long-term condition. "Sticks?" As in crutches? That's cute. I never heard that. I'm happy to hear you have been able to get to the bottom of that.
> 
> I also have a problem with long-term symptoms that are neurological and muscular - for 20+ years. I'm still working with my healthcare team to pull together the diagnoses and treatment. There are problems with my spine degenerating with arthrosis, ankylosis, squished discs, foraminal narrowing and scoliosis. I do physical rehab through massage, chiropractor and physio, which is really helpful. You're right, that they may start from scratch, but maybe you may appreciate a transfer of this information would be useful in continuing care.


they wouldn't stop your treatment - but the would almost certainly want to do their own tests as well

as Alcalaina says - medical terms tend to be international anyway, so it mor ethan likely wouldn't be an issue

however if you feel happier about it then get the records translated

if I come across anyone who can do it I'll let you know

it will be expensive though

a student of mine had the paperwork from just _one _diagnosis translated from Spanish to English - just a couple of pages - I think she was charged 200€

she had asked me if Id do it my I don't do medical


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Xabiachica. Yes, the antibiotic allergy. I also have Graves' disease, for which I had radioactive iodine last year to fry my thyroid. This means I need daily thyroid supplements. I also have to have my eyes monitored, since this is still an issue even though I've had my thyroid treated. So these are fixed diagnoses.
> 
> Sounds pretty serious about your long-term condition. "Sticks?" As in crutches? That's cute. I never heard that. I'm happy to hear you have been able to get to the bottom of that.
> 
> I also have a problem with long-term symptoms that are neurological and muscular - for 20+ years. I'm still working with my healthcare team to pull together the diagnoses and treatment. There are problems with my spine degenerating with arthrosis, ankylosis, squished discs, foraminal narrowing and scoliosis. I do physical rehab through massage, chiropractor and physio, which is really helpful. You're right, that they may start from scratch, but maybe you may appreciate a transfer of this information would be useful in continuing care.


they wouldn't stop your treatment - but the would almost certainly want to do their own tests as well

as Alcalaina says - medical terms tend to be international anyway, so it mor ethan likely wouldn't be an issue

however if you feel happier about it then get the records translated

if I come across anyone who can do it I'll let you know

it will be expensive though

a student of mine had the paperwork from just _one _diagnosis translated from Spanish to English - just a couple of pages - I think she was charged 200€

she had asked me if I'd do it but I don't do medical


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> they wouldn't stop your treatment - but the would almost certainly want to do their own tests as well
> 
> as Alcalaina says - medical terms tend to be international anyway, so it mor ethan likely wouldn't be an issue
> 
> ...


Yes, there will be some things that they will have to do tests on from the start, since they have to be done in the Spanish system, such as my thyroid level, x-rays, eye function, etc. This way the tests will be using the medical standards of Spain and in Spanish. 

I had no idea medical translation is that expensive. Wow. Thanks for the heads up on that. I already tried Google Translate on some of the terms, and they don't exist in Google Translate. But maybe I can get a summary from my doctor that is only a couple of pages. If I can squeeze it into a couple of pages, maybe 200 euros would be worth it. Would you please be able to ask your student if she still has the contact info for that medical translator? I hope that's not too much to ask of you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, there will be some things that they will have to do tests on from the start, since they have to be done in the Spanish system, such as my thyroid level, x-rays, eye function, etc. This way the tests will be using the medical standards of Spain and in Spanish.
> 
> I had no idea medical translation is that expensive. Wow. Thanks for the heads up on that. I already tried Google Translate on some of the terms, and they don't exist in Google Translate. But maybe I can get a summary from my doctor that is only a couple of pages. If I can squeeze it into a couple of pages, maybe 200 euros would be worth it. Would you please be able to ask your student if she still has the contact info for that medical translator? I hope that's not too much to ask of you.


she's back in the UK for the next month or two - I'll see if I can get hold of her though

I'm not sure that she'd recommend this particular one in all honesty.... she had found several online (she just googled) & they had all asked for her to send the docs for a quote - which she did

she had several quotes back, but this one just went ahead & did the translation without being asked to & sent the bill!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> she's back in the UK for the next month or two - I'll see if I can get hold of her though
> 
> I'm not sure that she'd recommend this particular one in all honesty.... she had found several online (she just googled) & they had all asked for her to send the docs for a quote - which she did
> 
> she had several quotes back, but this one just went ahead & did the translation without being asked to & sent the bill!!


That's pretty sneaky. Wow. No, I definitely don't want to hire somebody who is so crafty. Good to know that the translators can be googled. I can do the same, and leave it open here if you or someone else could recommend a translator, that is my preference (a good referral). Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Might be simpler to register with an English-speaking doctor? They do exist here!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You mean that I could have a family doctor who speaks English? That's a great idea, but wouldn't I need to do that through private practice? I'll be on public healthcare. 

Gawd, there are so many complicated things to do to get to Spain. I don't know how you guys do it. 

At this point, I'm thinking it would be worthwhile instead of spending the money a medical translator to use that money instead to buy English-Spanish translation software. It would be really helpful navigating through all the material out there. It's so time-consuming and frustrating for translation to be running after my neighbours, coming here, using the limited Google Translate, calling & emailing the consulate and the embassy.... A translation program would save me a lot of time and headache. Also, I don't like having to bug people so much. My hair is getting sparse! :laser: :smash:

Is there such a thing as good English-Spanish translation software?


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

My hubbies past health issues are complex and we too will need to have his medical history translated..

I was wondering if there isn't a Spanish ex-pat living now living in Canada and working at the hospital that might be willing to do the transcribing.. 
Perhaps a nurse or someone on the admin, if you are in a large centre it may be worth asking..

Cheers and good luck,


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been having a bit of a think about my medical circumstances, when we arrive in spain, most of my ailments are war related and costs are covered by a specific injuries white card, but the problem I find with new doctors is, in forming their own opinions tend to change or alter medication and pain management regimes,sometimes with dire consequences, most of my metal bits are due for replacement in the next 18 months or so but will cross that bridge when I come to it, are there any pacemaker clinics in the Almeria area, at the moment I am on 3monthly calibrations, lots of little stuff to worry about before we move


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> My hubbies past health issues are complex and we too will need to have his medical history translated..
> 
> I was wondering if there isn't a Spanish ex-pat living now living in Canada and working at the hospital that might be willing to do the transcribing..
> Perhaps a nurse or someone on the admin, if you are in a large centre it may be worth asking..
> ...


Hi Goldeneye.

Sorry to hear your hubby also has complex medical issues. 

You mean that we go on the Canada Expat Forum to find a translator? That's a good idea. Have you tried?

I've checked for translation software and can't find anything that's extensive. There are apps, books and electronic contraptions, but they have limited language. They're making translators in portable format, but then they're limited. But a software program would be helpful.

I just noticed you're in BC. My current work is in BC. So even though I'm in Ontario we're kinda closeby.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Nignoy said:


> I have been having a bit of a think about my medical circumstances, when we arrive in spain, most of my ailments are war related and costs are covered by a specific injuries white card, but the problem I find with new doctors is, in forming their own opinions tend to change or alter medication and pain management regimes,sometimes with dire consequences, most of my metal bits are due for replacement in the next 18 months or so but will cross that bridge when I come to it, are there any pacemaker clinics in the Almeria area, at the moment I am on 3monthly calibrations, lots of little stuff to worry about before we move


Hi Nignoy. It sounds like transfer of care is really important for your conditions too. I've found the same, that doctors often want to start new management - like they were saying above. It's not just when you change countries. However, sometimes new management isn't appropriate, especially when the management is working. It brings to mind that old saying, "Why fix it, if it ain't broken?" Hopefully someone can help you out to find a pacemaker clinic, but my guess is when you find a family doctor they will hook you up with a clinic. Perhaps finding your family doc is the first step?

But then I'm just assuming there are family doctors in Spain. Are there?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> You mean that I could have a family doctor who speaks English? That's a great idea, but wouldn't I need to do that through private practice? I'll be on public healthcare.
> 
> Gawd, there are so many complicated things to do to get to Spain. I don't know how you guys do it.
> 
> ...


I think you'd be better off spending the money on an intensive Spanish course ... 

There are lots other free translation software programs beside Google Translate. They are getting better all the time. But without a basic knowledge of the language in the first place, you can't tell whether it's made a horrendous error due to words having more than one meaning (of which Spanish has many).

This interesting article shows how Google Translate uses algorithms to scan the web and find matching phrases in context.

How Google Translate works - Features - Gadgets & Tech - The Independent

And in answer to your question, yes, there are English-speaking doctors in the state system especially in areas where there are a lot of British immigrants.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> But then I'm just assuming there are family doctors in Spain. Are there?


Of course! When you register with a health centre you will be allocated a doctor, and you can request one that speaks English.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I think you'd be better off spending the money on an intensive Spanish course ...
> 
> There are lots other free translation software programs beside Google Translate. They are getting better all the time. But without a basic knowledge of the language in the first place, you can't tell whether it's made a horrendous error due to words having more than one meaning (of which Spanish has many).
> 
> ...


You're so right about knowing Spanish to be able to determine if the translation is good. I work with speech recognition software for medical transcription, which is excellent. However, you have to know what's right in order to know what's wrong.  

I did splurge and buy Rosetta Stone for Spanish a couple of months back, but I've been so frikkin busy that I haven't even had time to load it. It's time to make time for that. 

Last night I loaded the Google translation app on my BlackBerry, and it's actually really good, especially since it's free. But, like you said, I have to learn Spanish. That's the bottom line. 

I love that article you posted. That's hilarious about the analogy with the British motor car plant. 

My physiotherapist is from Bulgaria and they don't have family doctors there. This is why it occurred to me that the same case may be for Spain. I'm soooo relieved that there are family doctors there. It helps when I move that I move to similar systems so that there's less of a learning curve. So that's great news. Thank you for letting me know.

English-speaking doctors in the public healthcare system? Fantastic news too. I'm aiming for Malaga Capital, and someone here already told me there are lots of English-speaking expats there. So I'm thinking they'll have English-speaking docs, from what you say. 

Thank you so much for your advice. You made my day. I just woke up, so I'm off to a good start.  :thumb:


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

living in a small town on the edge of the of civilisation has the disadvantage of newly qualified doctors who rotate every 9 to 12 months,get to use the elderly to polish their new learned skills , outside of the cosmopolitan areas, before they can go back to their cardiac depts. in the major city hospitals,so once a year you get to explain to the rosy cheeked young doctor , that an arthroscopy on your left knee is definitely not necessary, because under the 50 years of scars there nestles, an artificial knee attached to various bits of metal above and below the joint,or that the Frankenstein scar across your throat, was caused when the removed badly damaged vertebrae from your cerebral spine, and the clips on the large scar got infected, so I think an English speaking doctor will be the least of our worries!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Nignoy said:


> living in a small town on the edge of the of civilisation has the disadvantage of newly qualified doctors who rotate every 9 to 12 months,get to use the elderly to polish their new learned skills , outside of the cosmopolitan areas, before they can go back to their cardiac depts. in the major city hospitals,so once a year you get to explain to the rosy cheeked young doctor , that an arthroscopy on your left knee is definitely not necessary, because under the 50 years of scars there nestles, an artificial knee attached to various bits of metal above and below the joint,or that the Frankenstein scar across your throat, was caused when the removed badly damaged vertebrae from your cerebral spine, and the clips on the large scar got infected, so I think an English speaking doctor will be the least of our worries!!


LOL! I didn't know you spent time in Canada.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Goldeneye.
> 
> Sorry to hear your hubby also has complex medical issues.
> 
> ...


Apologies, could have been worded better, I was tried when I wrote..

When I said Ex-pat I meant a Spanish 'immigrant' now living in Canada that could help, perhaps someone who works in the hospital as a nurse or in the admin department. They would have knowledge of both the medical terminology as well as language..


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> Apologies, could have been worded better, I was tried when I wrote..
> 
> When I said Ex-pat I meant a Spanish 'immigrant' now living in Canada that could help, perhaps someone who works in the hospital as a nurse or in the admin department. They would have knowledge of both the medical terminology as well as language..


You've got me thinking... I don't know any Spanish immigrant at the hospital, but I have lots of Spanish-speaking neighbours who are really kind and helpful. The Google Translate app is really quite good because, unlike the online version, it pulls up a dictionary with related words. It's really quite good. So between this app, learning more Spanish myself, my own understanding of medical jargon and my Spanish-speaking neighbours, this may suffice to translate my medical record - as long as we get a brief summary from my doc. Then if I can find an English-speaking family doc in Spain, we're, as they say, cooking with gas! Sounds like a good plan, eh?

So are you planning to find a translator for your hubby's records here or in Spain?


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> So are you planning to find a translator for your hubby's records here or in Spain?


I think I'll get them translated here, his current Doctor is Awesome, he had the foresight to print off some of his records and give them to us, we were heading to Victoria for a few months from our town.. Luckily... as no sooner than we landed on the Island DH said... " You better take me straight to the ER" 
Having his records were of immense value, he ended up spending 7 nights in Hospital!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> I think I'll get them translated here, his current Doctor is Awesome, he had the foresight to print off some of his records and give them to us, we were heading to Victoria for a few months from our town.. Luckily... as no sooner than we landed on the Island DH said... " You better take me straight to the ER"
> Having his records were of immense value, he ended up spending 7 nights in Hospital!


What a story. That's great to hear you he has a great doc. I have the best healthcare team possible, and this is one of my worries in moving to Spain. It took a lifetime to weed through the riff-raff to get this team assembled. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the lot of us, including Nignoy. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered a book that arrived in the mail yesterday, which is absolutely fantastic. I'd recommend this to anyone who's English speaking and moving/travelling to a Spanish-speaking country. Thanks to sound advice from a caring forum member, I've decided to have my medical records translated professionally. But I'll use this book to go to medical appointments. It's straightforward, cheap, small and light. Check it out! If you click on the book image, you can see inside the book.

Amazon.com: English-Spanish/Spanish-English Medical Dictionary, Third Edition (English and Spanish Edition) (9780071431866): Glenn Rogers: Books


----------

